# Pinterest problem



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


----------



## Pam1972 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've had to start setting a timer so I don't get "lost" on the site!!! I give myself 30 minutes and then I have to move on to my knitting!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I have trouble getting off this site as I spend much to much time here and knitting. Will have to seriously limit time on both so I can do spring cleaning !


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I can get lost on Pinterest. I try not to pin too much, just get inspiration.

Are we as bad as kids with their devices? Please, tell me "no".


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2014)

I too love that site and find myself looking at it much longer than planned. To date I have looked a lot but not made anything.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I have trouble getting off this site as I spend much to much time here and knitting. Will have to seriously limit time on both so I can do spring cleaning !


Same here. Ha ha


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Between Pintrest and KP ... My days just fly away. Lol!


----------



## GrandmaGail (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know about you, but I am addicted! I admit it!!! Is there any 12 step program available? Gail


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


I don't even bother going in there anymore for that very reason.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Guess it's a good thing I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Newfygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

X


----------



## deskdoll (Jan 27, 2014)

I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I had cleaned my flat this morning, then I said to myself, ok 2 hours reading KP and look at a few sites for patterns(referred by KP) then its knitting on a scarf that has to be finished by Friday, guess what< I have even picked it up, and its now 4.30pm in S.A. Now must go cook dinner.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I try not to spend too much time on Pinterest but sometimes can't help myself! There is so much to look at and so many great ideas.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I pin it for later


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


Actually, I am with you on that. It took me awhile, but I finally was able to access some things I was really interested in, but it was a long drawn-out process that I find very confusing. I'm not even sure I can explain to you how to do it. Thus, I don't get on it very often.


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


Pinterest is addicting! I spend way too much time browsing, but it does inspire me.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> Actually, I am with you on that. It took me awhile, but I finally was able to access some things I was really interested in, but it was a long drawn-out process that I find very confusing. I'm not even sure I can explain to you how to do it. Thus, I don't get on it very often.


I am with you two guys, whenever I pin something and then attempt to return to the page I was on, it has disappeared and I have spent hours just attempting to find the same page again. The other day I clicked on a link from kp and wanted to bookmark a few items. I even went through the same link and it was totally different. So much as I love the site, I am totally exasperated when my manoeuvring around the site comes to nought.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a great site to browse, yet I pin and then never go back to my pins. I have lots of interesting things pinned but when I need something I go to Google and look there. So for me it's actually a total waste of time.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

minniemo said:


> I am with you two guys, whenever I pin something and then attempt to return to the page I was on, it has disappeared and I have spent hours just attempting to find the same page again. The other day I clicked on a link from kp and wanted to bookmark a few items. I even went through the same link and it was totally different. So much as I love the site, I am totally exasperated when my manoeuvring around the site comes to nought.


What you could do is go to the website with the info you want and bookmark the site. I do that and don't bother going back to my pins.


----------



## deskdoll (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so glad it's not just me, I was getting a complex! lol


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

You've hit the nail on the head! Pinterest takes up time, doesn't it?! Mind you, it has inspired me both for knitting and sewing projects. I am just starting to make a lovely apron which I found on Pinterest, about the 100th thing I have 'pinned' but only the second I have tried to make. I love all the ideas people have but cannot imagine how much extra time it takes to photograph it all and do the instructions online too!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I have never yet been able to get a pdf. from pintrest, so I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

desireeross said:


> What you could do is go to the website with the info you want and bookmark the site. I do that and don't bother going back to my pins.


If you don't want to bookmark them, add to your favorites for faster access.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

blessedinMO said:



> I have never yet been able to get a pdf. from pintrest, so I don't even bother anymore.


When you want a PDF from pinterest, find the post you want, then tap post, when it comes up in another screen, tap post again, it will say view source, PDF will appear, then you can print or save it.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> When you want a PDF from pinterest, find the post you want, then tap post, when it comes up in another screen, tap post again, it will say view source, PDF will appear, then you can print or save it.


Yes, that sounds reasonable. However, I am never able to get to the downloadable directions without so much wasted time, that I don't find it worth while anymore.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Yes, that sounds reasonable. However, I am never able to get to the downloadable directions without so much wasted time, that I don't find it worth while anymore.


When I tried it, I typed in knitting, found a post, then it went bam, bam, bam and I was there, ready to print.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

GrandmaGail said:


> I don't know about you, but I am addicted! I admit it!!! Is there any 12 step program available? Gail


You have already done the 1st step of a 12 step program, "Admitted we have a problem" then we can move onto step # 2.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am addicted to pinterest knitting patterns,but i get frustrated when i see something i would love to knit and you can't get the pattern.I spend ages just wishing the patterns were available or able to be translated in to english,but it just goes to show we shouldn't get everything we want.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love Pinterest but I need to stop looking and pinning and start doing.    I used to be on Pinterest for HOURS. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Just think of pinning something as a bookmark and go back to it later.


----------



## slc25336 (Mar 15, 2013)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


And this brunette also. I find a picture but then can't access anything. sometimes I see a pattern I would really love to have but can't find it.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I love Pinterest and KP but have to watch out or my knitting and reading time is spent and not so much as a row knitted or a page read. 

Pinterest can be disappointing but I treat it as an online pinboard for interesting ideas more than a knitting pattern resource. That's 
because I have got so frustrated and disappointed in the past. 

Gosh! Is that really the time? I need a course in spead typing!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a hard time navigating through Pinterest.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I love pinterest but get seriously irritated when I find something I love and cannot find the pattern or recipe!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like we all have a problem! If we don't straighten out soon, knitting will be a lost art.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I stay away from Pinterest. KP is hard enough to get away from.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> I can get lost on Pinterest. I try not to pin too much, just get inspiration.
> 
> Are we as bad as kids with their devices? Please, tell me "no".


Na, LOL :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I too love that site.. and have to force myself to leave it.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


Yup! It is very addicting!


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

I myself would like to get off Pinterest. have not found a simple way to get off site-please help. joanne


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

A couple of my friends have wanted me to go onto pinterest because of all the knitting things. I did look at it once and decided not to even start because I can see how addicting it would be. I already spend too much time on KP and facebook! So I don't even tempt myself with pinterest.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


Second addiction- grrrr!!! But I love the site too!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Between Pinterest, Ravelry and Knitting Paradise its a wonder I get any knitting completed.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Just curious--does anyone know what or who finances Pinterest? What keeps it going? I love it too.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> Between Pinterest, Ravelry and Knitting Paradise its a wonder I get any knitting completed.


So true! I'm laughing


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sophieroz said:


> Just curious--does anyone know what or who finances Pinterest? What keeps it going? I love it too.


Not a clue! But it's a good question!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea not just for that site but for any place on the Internet.



Pam1972 said:


> I've had to start setting a timer so I don't get "lost" on the site!!! I give myself 30 minutes and then I have to move on to my knitting!


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Pinterest is great. Make sure you have good antivirus and malware software, not all sites are clean. I learned the hard way. 
Enjoy your browse.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I have to be very careful, going from pin to pin, which leads to more pins. Yesterday, I had to cut myself off.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


After you are in Pinterest there is an area in the upper left hand corner where you can type in your search. Just type knitting patterns or crochet patterns and voila!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love pinterest and have to admit that I too spend much more time than I should there. Lately though I have tried to limit my browsing to 30 minutes.... So far so good. But come the weekend and I know my effort will all go down the drain.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is always intersting to look at Pinterest but I peruse the site only occasionally for that very reason.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I signed up, and then cannot get back to it as it will not let me in........ :~(


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I started a board for my daughter's wedding- crazy! She has one, also- we end up sending pins back and forth all day. First, I get lost in the wedding cakes site, then reception ideas- everything is already planned, so no need for any more looking! Then, if I happen to hit on a knitting pattern- forget it; there goes another hour.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I have resisted pinterest so far, Facebook also. This site takes up all the time I wish to give to cyberworld.


----------



## sheelagh Mayhew (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to get the patterns on Pinternet please?


----------



## sheelagh Mayhew (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry, I should have typed Pinterest


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

re: Pintrest

I have found several nice tops I would like to do for my teen great grand daughters, but I can never find the pattern for them. Any suggestions would help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I've given up on Pinetrest. Most of what I see are people pinning thei Etsy items. If I want something from Etsy I'll go there directly don't need Pinetrest for it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

My problem with Pinterest is that they post these beautiful pictures of things to knit but they are just that, pictures. When you go to the link there is no pattern!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Ditto! I don't understand how Pinterest works! It's so confusing and I get lost easily on that site. I finally gave up! I figure nothing lost by just being addicted to one site (KP). It already eats into my knitting time. I find myself getting up at 4:30 a.m. now to get in my time on KP! LOL


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Deskdoll, if you click on the picture, then click on the one coming on the screen, it will either direct you to the site, or bring up the pattern. Or it will tell you whether you can print it or pay or it. Hope this is not clear as mud. Try it.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Desk doll, all you need to do is tap on the picture as if you are going to pin it then tap on it a second time and it will take you to the site where it was pinned from. Just know that the patterns are not always available. My kids and grand kids are always finding things on that site that have no pattern then I have to spend extra time developing that before I actually get started. But I have to say that sie is addicting and I have had to limit my time there as well.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

deskdoll said:


> I'm so glad it's not just me, I was getting a complex! lol


You are not alone! I stopped going on there because I never (or rarely) am able to get to the root of the post and get the actual pattern or tutorial.
I will go on if I am just looking for inspiration.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my Pinterest... my problem is I forget to go back into my boards and don't make anything from it... ... but I do enjoy looking at everyones boards I have learned so much!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, and same with looking through patterns on ravelry. Hours just disappear.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Before I pin someone else's pin I always check to make sure it directs me to a pattern or recipe first.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


Usually it shows where it was pinned from - in light grey print. If you click on that, it should take you to the correct site. Big problem I find is that it sometimes takes you to the site but you still can't find the pattern. I'm fairly new to Pinterest, so I'm still learning too.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


I get lost in it too sometimes... garden ideas, food, knitting...you name it. 
Jane


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

ladies thanks for all your help to be able to go on Pinterest I really thought it was me when I failed to get on there.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am just getting into Pinterest. Trying to learn how to navigate.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Pinterest & have made multi projects from patterns I've pinned! It's better than Ravelry, & it utilizes Ravelry without all the searches through patterns you don't like!
My knitting folder is full of great "knits" & tips & tutorials... Just follow me on Pinterest & see for yourself!
I use the tips all the time & I can find them easily without being distracted on Ravelry or U tube! Just the ones I need!
Joan Aikens on Pinterest


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Between knitting & food I can be taken away for hours on Pinterest - can be addictive &#9786;


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

If you like or Pin an item to knit, just click on the photo & it takes you to the pattern... Or sometimes it is free or on Ravelry -$ or just the idea to knit in a certain colorway or style... Sometimes it is best to click the picture FIRST before you pin, to see if it is free or available & how much. I love all the options!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Please don't hate me for this. I'm never anywhere near Pinterest unless it is by accident. HOWEVER, here is my site to roam around in for hours, and hours, and hours. It's really easy to navigate and new things are added all the time.

http://crowdignite.momtastic.com/v/29453/66863198/0/1/1888737?ltype=0&wtype=0


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I ck Pinterest each day for about 1/2 hr...there are people on there, like here, from all parts of the world!
I have certain people that I connect to from. Liking THIER style of "Pins" love that site for ideas & just looking to make myself feel good about life & what is out there, in general!


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to admit I am addicted to Pinterest and stayed up way too late last night starring at it. But how can you not?


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

knit4zen said:


> I have resisted pinterest so far, Facebook also. This site takes up all the time I wish to give to cyberworld.


DITTO !!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandma11 said:


> I pin it for later


Ditto, it it is something I want to make, or I would like to share I pin it!


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

I am rather new to Pinterest and don't even know how to pin. I also got frustrated when I double clicked on a picture it took me there, but then when I wanted to go "back" it ended up in a different place.

Now what I do is "right click on the picture" and in the drop down tab click on "open in a new window". That takes me there and when I'm done, I just click the X in the red box at the top right and I am back on the page I was before to continue looking.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

Click on the picture. When a bigger version of the item appears, clip on it and it should take you either to the pattern directions or to a link where you can purchase the pattern. Some times, there is a link under the picture to click onto. Many of the patterns are linked to Ravelry and are some times free. Some times the second click will take you to that person's web site or blog. My last 4 GREAT patterns were found on Pinterest and only one of them had to be purchased.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this site, but with one problem. When I click to "follow" this board, I can't figure out where to find the boards I am following! Anyone?


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

That's why you "pin" the pattern onto your own board so you can go back later to check it out in detail. If you decide you don't want the pattern, you can delete it from your board. 

I allow myself to look for specific subjects so I can concentrate on 2-3 things. Like today, I will look for cookie recipes, cute dog pix and gardening ideas. Tomorrow will be for knitting and cross stitching. I give myself an hour for each session and there are days I don't have time at all so I avoid Pinterest entirely. 
I use Pinterest as a reward for getting all the mundane chores out of the way (you know - vacuuming, ironing, cleaning the bathrooms, etc). After a couple of hours of cleaning, I sit down with a cup of coffee and surf Pinterest for an hour. I rarely watch TV during the day (and don't have cable) so Pinterest is my entertainment. I find Pinterest to be very educational and the community of people are amazing.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Grandma11 said:


> I pin it for later


I pin for later too. My problem is 'later' never seems to come. I have 350 boards (the maximum allowed in case anyone is wondering!) and in excess of 30,000 pins. I could spend the rest of my life checking out the pins I've got but I'm always in there looking for the next great pin that will change my life!!!


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Knowing my own weaknesses, I have thus far managed to completely avoid Pinterest. In fact, I have never even ever typed that word into a location or search bar. When I google something, I avoid results that are from Pinterest, primarily because I've found that the result doesn't always lead me back to the original posting (and pattern) of the pinned item. Search results shouldn't send me chasing geese, lol. 

I'm sure I'm missing out on a couple cool things out there, but it's okay. I have enough things tying me to the internet, and I get around 40 craft related emails a day containing patterns and products likely to interest me. I also have Ravelry, and ANY pattern I'll feel is worth my time, I'll be able to find there at some point, IMO.

You know what I really like though? Craftgawker. I have this app on my ipod and it only feeds so many items per day, so once I catch up or just see the day's postings, I'm done. I need to exercise a bit of self control when I click through to the origin of a thing on there, so I don't spend a bunch of time going through the person's whole blog looking at pretties. But otherwise, it's a nice short tour through some crafty goodness, there's usually something inspiring on there and it doesn't take the whole day. There's also Foodgawker, which I don't use much anymore, but I have found some incredible recipes there.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, & I have to tell myself when I need to stop looking & pinning & do something else!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I make my own Pins sometimes. A screen save of the stitch, a sreen stitch of the instruction, then Picstitch them together and pin it.
Also, using a photo I have taken on holiday, I write a description in the comments box. This reminds me more fully of what I was looking at.
Unfortunately, it takes a long time to do and so far, I have only one holiday board.
When i have more spare time .........


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh good grief, I guess I had better not go on Pinterest because I have the same problem with this forum. I have such a good time looking at what everyone is making or has made that I don't have time to do all the sewing, knitting , and crocheting that I am doing. I really understand what you're feeling. If you find an acceptabale cure, please let me know.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

What is Pinterest ?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


Ditto!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


Sometimes if you just click on the picture it will take you to the site for the pattern. Lots of times the pictures are just inspiration. Sometimes people write that it's inspiration only. I have so many things pinned on ther I'd have to live to be 1000 to even attempt them all!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


 :lol:


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Most of the time you cannot even get the pattern because it has been discontinued or like it says no longer available. That's the problem I found with the site.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Pam1972 said:


> I've had to start setting a timer so I don't get "lost" on the site!!! I give myself 30 minutes and then I have to move on to my knitting!


I'll have to try that!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Speaking of patterns! Has anyone noticed the prices of sewing patterns lately. I resently went to Joanns fabric store to purchase some patterns and nearly fell on the floor when the cashier said the bill came to $50.00. I quickly settled for just 2 patterns. Out rageous I say. It's enough to make you want to quick sewing.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

littletreasure said:


> What is Pinterest ?


Deep breath, set a timer and go for it;

https://www.pinterest.com

for knitting page use link below

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=knitting


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

My computer crashed and I LOST all my Pins! I had flowers and gardens, Romanov Eggs, knitting, wedding cakes, room designs, birds, animals, landscapes, and I forgot how many more categories. I'm not sure how devastated I am right now and I don't know if I'll go through that whole process again.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> My computer crashed and I LOST all my Pins! I had flowers and gardens, Romanov Eggs, knitting, wedding cakes, room designs, birds, animals, landscapes, and I forgot how many more categories. I'm not sure how devastated I am right now and I don't know if I'll go through that whole process again.


Another deep breath, sit back, relax and build it up slowly with what are your real real favorites ~ good luck. Over the years I have had major crashes because of a flood and viruses, how how you feel.


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you have people who follow your boards? If so, go to their boards to repin the stuff they pinned from you.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

It is very addicting!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


I have EXACTLY the same problem! Thought it was just me being thick... (Not blonde either!)


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Uh oh, I haven't been there yet. Thanks for the warning. &#128525;


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the same problem. Only now a friend linked me to SWAPS for Girl Scouts and I spent over an hour the other night looking for something for this year's camp. I will think about setting a timer ...


----------



## Suzieq609 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahh yes can relate!! Have 24k pins on my Pinterest boards!! Addiction for sure! Sure love Pinterest and it's better than other dangerous addictions like shopping lol


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


i can't figure out how to get the patterns either, and i'm gray haired. it use to be fun to get on, now with the new forum i can't any patterns. whether i click on the picture or any place else, it just send me to someplace else,no pattern. i stay away. haven't the time to play with pictures and getting no where. :? :? :?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I do go to bookmark ideas, but find that the site or source for actual info is missing or hard to navigate. I don't surf the site so much as use it to store ideas I see elsewhere...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Carmel Rachels said:


> Speaking of patterns! Has anyone noticed the prices of sewing patterns lately. I resently went to Joanns fabric store to purchase some patterns and nearly fell on the floor when the cashier said the bill came to $50.00. I quickly settled for just 2 patterns. Out rageous I say. It's enough to make you want to quick sewing.


can anyone remember???? when 50cents or $1.00 was outrageous. from the 80's to now, the prices must have quadrupled or more. i think it is more expensive to make clothes now than to buy. material isn't exactly cheap any more either.where i live i can't keep my machine out, so don't sew like i use to. don't have any little girls to make nice dresses,the boys say UGGGGH!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Nimchira said:


> re: Pintrest
> 
> I have found several nice tops I would like to do for my teen great grand daughters, but I can never find the pattern for them. Any suggestions would help. Thank you in advance.


They can be hard to get to- you have to click on the original picture to get to the site, then search for the pattern. Sometimes they are free, other times you have to pay. I get sick of looking and give up.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Carmel Rachels said:


> Speaking of patterns! Has anyone noticed the prices of sewing patterns lately. I resently went to Joanns fabric store to purchase some patterns and nearly fell on the floor when the cashier said the bill came to $50.00. I quickly settled for just 2 patterns. Out rageous I say. It's enough to make you want to quick sewing.


Ditto! Patterns are too expensive. And don't get me started on the price of buttons, zippers, thread, etc.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Ladies how does one join Pinterest? Like I need another site to look at. I promised myself that I am not printing another pattern. Don't know where I am going to put them. Oh well I'll keep on promising myself. LOL


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

I've just recently gotten back to checking others' boards rather than pinning from the net. I haven't found that very many pins are leading to invalid sites, but have 2 other problems: sometimes a board just locks and the only way to fix it is to close it and re-open later. But then, it opens at the beginning of the board, not where I left off.

Which brings me to the second problem: HUGE boards (one knitting board had over 5,000 pins). Really difficult to wade through. I wish more people would do like someone I saw: Knitting 1, Knitting 2, etc. It makes me think people never go back to their own boards for information - they just keep pinning!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

crjc said:


> Ladies how does one join Pinterest? Like I need another site to look at. I promised myself that I am not printing another pattern. Don't know where I am going to put them. Oh well I'll keep on promising myself. LOL


Yes - go to the site and join - easy easy

http://www.pinterest.com/


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> Guess it's a good thing I don't know how to use it.


I've never tried it either.


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

People get addicted to pinning anything and everything they see, but never look at again once it is on their board. Each board holds only so many pins before another board is created. I have only been on Pinterest for 6 months, but I am careful to go back and clean up my boards at the beginning of the month so they don't become "junky". 

I think people become hoarders and then it become impossible to navigate their boards. How can anyone keep track of thousands of pins on dozens of boards?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> Deep breath, set a timer and go for it;
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com
> 
> ...


Heather, THANK YOU! I think I'll be able to access a good portion of my lost knitting pictures. Thanks again.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

JAAZ said:


> I've just recently gotten back to checking others' boards rather than pinning from the net. I haven't found that very many pins are leading to invalid sites, but have 2 other problems: sometimes a board just locks and the only way to fix it is to close it and re-open later. But then, it opens at the beginning of the board, not where I left off.
> 
> Which brings me to the second problem: HUGE boards (one knitting board had over 5,000 pins). Really difficult to wade through. I wish more people would do like someone I saw: Knitting 1, Knitting 2, etc. It makes me think people never go back to their own boards for information - they just keep pinning!


I have 'sock knitting' and also 'knitting'. Been thinking recently that I ought to split the 'knitting' one into two or three. 
But I am surprised at the people looking at pintrest for free patterns. I had never thought of that. I look for inspiration, for interest, for motivation. It is like my old scrap book used to be when I was a teenager.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


and the dumb brunette here too. All I see is pictures, and no patterns or intructions.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

albie said:


> can anyone remember???? when 50cents or $1.00 was outrageous. from the 80's to now, the prices must have quadrupled or more. i think it is more expensive to make clothes now than to buy. material isn't exactly cheap any more either.where i live i can't keep my machine out, so don't sew like i use to. don't have any little girls to make nice dresses,the boys say UGGGGH!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


You're right. I only buy patterns at Joann's when they are $1 or $1.99 and $3.99 for the Vogue patterns.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Carmel Rachels said:


> Speaking of patterns! Has anyone noticed the prices of sewing patterns lately. I resently went to Joanns fabric store to purchase some patterns and nearly fell on the floor when the cashier said the bill came to $50.00. I quickly settled for just 2 patterns. Out rageous I say. It's enough to make you want to quick sewing.


Wait for the times when Joann's has specials offering McCalls, Simplicity and Butterick patterns for $1 to $1.99 each, and Vogue patterns for $3.99, and the fabrics from 30 to 50% off.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

normancha said:


> and the dumb brunette here too. All I see is pictures, and no patterns or intructions.


You are both NOT dumb. Pinterest is more an inspirational grouping of pictures. Before I lost mine, I had 1 for birds, animals, Romanoff Eggs, clothing, gowns, royalty, flowers, gardens, landscape, room decorating, etc. Now I did pin one baby sweater that I loved, searched high and low, found it on a Russian site, couldn't read it, and then went to the Drops http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php website and found it in baby knitting. Sometimes with searching you can find a pattern, but not always.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


I too have the same problem... We need a special support group!


----------



## knitknot1946 (Apr 2, 2014)

The problem is you get led off onto all sorts of other paths, including Up the Garden to coin a phrase! I can spend hours on this site losing all track of time. However, I have found some wonderful knitting patterns free from pinterest so it can not possibly be called a waste of time......


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


I am having that same problem with all the sites that email me their new posted patterns, like Lion Brand, Hooked on Crochet, Knit Picks, and a couple of others. I keep telling myself not to look, but the temptation is too great. I can sympathize.


----------



## NanaBJ (May 19, 2011)

Oh, how much I relate to your message. Too much to do and so little time.
Blessings and God luck!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> You are both NOT dumb. Pinterest is more an inspirational grouping of pictures. Before I lost mine, I had 1 for birds, animals, Romanoff Eggs, clothing, gowns, royalty, flowers, gardens, landscape, room decorating, etc. Now I did pin one baby sweater that I loved, searched high and low, found it on a Russian site, couldn't read it, and then went to the Drops http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php website and found it in baby knitting. Sometimes with searching you can find a pattern, but not always.


Thank You. And BIG thank You for this website/link.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Gramma Bunny said:


> Oh good grief, I guess I had better not go on Pinterest because I have the same problem with this forum. I have such a good time looking at what everyone is making or has made that I don't have time to do all the sewing, knitting , and crocheting that I am doing. I really understand what you're feeling. If you find an acceptabale cure, please let me know.


Other than an extended detox period far away from any LYS, without fiber, computers, animals and other life sustaining benefits, there is NO cure.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> You are both NOT dumb. Pinterest is more an inspirational grouping of pictures. Before I lost mine, I had 1 for birds, animals, Romanoff Eggs, clothing, gowns, royalty, flowers, gardens, landscape, room decorating, etc. Now I did pin one baby sweater that I loved, searched high and low, found it on a Russian site, couldn't read it, and then went to the Drops http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php website and found it in baby knitting. Sometimes with searching you can find a pattern, but not always.


Aaah! Just for looking then? I have seen things on Pinterest that were supposed to lead to tutorials etc, but don't. Maybe the lister's problem then rather than the viewer... Good to know, thanks


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i love this site and like you i tend to look for too long but it also helps me come up with items for work so its worth the time


----------



## craftylady7 (Dec 29, 2013)

I can appreciate your dilemma!! I too have this addiction.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Biggest issue seems to be how to find patterns.

In the search area type: Patterns for whatever item you are looking for.
Example, here's the site link for scarves + neckwarmers

http://www.pinterest.com/fans/patterns-for-scarves-and-neckwarmers/

Below the photo and short description you will see
*Pinned from* and below this where the pattern is from


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

My earlier search for patterns is fine IF all they do is a particular item you are looking for.

So, another way is to click on the photo of the item, and once opened, click on where it is from and your journey begins.


----------



## carol stires (Apr 2, 2013)

I've pinned so many "pin now view laters ", I 'm sure I have years of inspiration to deal with but it hasn't stopped me from searching for more. The 30 minute time limit is a good idea. I 'm so glad I 'm not the only one! Carol


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Hear that whooshing sound? That's your time being sucked up by Pinterest! I go on after I finish knitting for the night or I don't get anything done either!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> Biggest issue seems to be how to find patterns.
> 
> In the search area type: Patterns for whatever item you are looking for.
> Example, here's the site link for scarves + neckwarmers
> ...


Hi Heather416. Found one I really liked "Forever Cowl Knitting pattern" I kept clicking but COULDN'T find the pattern. Could you please send a link if you know how to go about finding it. I did as you said, but I got sign in with facebook. and I don't do facebook. Thanks Sara


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> I can get lost on Pinterest. I try not to pin too much, just get inspiration.
> 
> Are we as bad as kids with their devices? Please, tell me "no".


I wish I could, but honesty prevents me from doing so. :-D


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Most of my knitting/crochet pins are mainly for inspiration so I'm not too concerned if I can't find the source.

I also use my pinterest as a visual "anti-depressant"... whenever I feel down or stressed I go to a board I've created called "Just Stuff"... it's a mix of cute photos and inspiring quotes. Before too long I'm smiling again.

By the way, I have been trying to arrange my boards alphabetially, but I'm having no luck. I have kniting boards at the beginning, middle, and end of my site. If anyone knows how to do this, I would love to know how.


----------



## psknits (Jan 14, 2014)

So glad to see I'm not the only one besotted with Pinterest. I can thank my granddaughter for this vice.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Me too have pinned more patterns than I will never live longer enough to do lol


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Me too have pinned more patterns than I will never live longer enough to do lol


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

Double click on the picture and the pattern will come up, if there is one.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

hasamod41 said:


> Hi Heather416. Found one I really liked "Forever Cowl Knitting pattern" I kept clicking but COULDN'T find the pattern. Could you please send a link if you know how to go about finding it. I did as you said, but I got sign in with facebook. and I don't do facebook. Thanks Sara


http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/forever-cowl-knitting-pattern/8120?newUser=true

You don't have to use facebook, you can sign in below the facebook message using your email.

That said, I think this what you were looking for, but there is a $4.00 charge - look to the right of the page.


----------



## chellmers (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry to break the news to you, but for myself, yes, I am as bad or worse than a kid in a toy store when it comes to Pinterest. Yes, I get lost also. It took me several hours one day to refind a pattern I had seen and wanted to do only to find out that the yarn needed for the project is no longer available. I've been looking for something similar. The yarn I think was close to a worsted weight in black, red and blue and I think a few other colors, like pink. It was absolutely gorgeous. I found the pattern, but not the yarn. Is this not gorgeous? Anybody have any ideas about where I can find the yarn for this project. Would love to make this beautiful scarf.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree it's so easy to get caught up in it and loose a whole afternoon, I love it to


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Help....I need a lesson in how to get the directions. All I see are the pictures.

In advance, thank you for your help.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh NO l just discovered pintrest and can see the writing on the wall again.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


I'm brunette and can't figure it out, either!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Knitting Paradise usually takes up to 1.5 hrs or more a day and pinterest would double that, so I try not to look at pinterest. It's so easy to get hooked on all the ideas. However, it is taking away my knitting time and that is NOT good.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> I'm brunette and can't figure it out, either!


See my post on page 9 or a reply from Sara at the top of page 10


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Janet Odell said:


> Help....I need a lesson in how to get the directions. All I see are the pictures.
> 
> In advance, thank you for your help.


See my post on pg 9 for directions


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


Love pinterest. Huge time sucker, but, so worth it. I hear craftgawker is even cooler.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/forever-cowl-knitting-pattern/8120?newUser=true
> 
> You don't have to use facebook, you can sign in below the facebook message using your email.
> 
> That said, I think this what you were looking for, but there is a $4.00 charge - look to the right of the page.


Thanks Heather. I love that cowl. But $4 for a cowl pattern is a little too much. Sara


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

hasamod41 said:


> Thanks Heather. I love that cowl. But $4 for a cowl pattern is a little too much. Sara


I understand Sara, now you can go back on Pinterest and maybe find another you'll love ~ there are of free patterns ~ the search is part of the fun. . .


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> I understand Sara, now you can go back on Pinterest and maybe find another you'll love ~ there are of free patterns ~ the search is part of the fun. . .


Thanks again Heather. I'm an intermediate knitter. I feel like a fool not figuring the name of the stitch. Otherwise I could probably duplicate it, more or less. Sara


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

chellmers said:


> Sorry to break the news to you, but for myself, yes, I am as bad or worse than a kid in a toy store when it comes to Pinterest. Yes, I get lost also. It took me several hours one day to refind a pattern I had seen and wanted to do only to find out that the yarn needed for the project is no longer available. I've been looking for something similar. The yarn I think was close to a worsted weight in black, red and blue and I think a few other colors, like pink. It was absolutely gorgeous. I found the pattern, but not the yarn. Is this not gorgeous? Anybody have any ideas about where I can find the yarn for this project. Would love to make this beautiful scarf.


Did the pattern not mention the yarn to use? 
Curious if when you pinned the pattern, the * Pinned from*
is still below the photo and that should be first clue as to where we can try and track the discontinued yarn in someone's stash.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

chellmers said:


> Sorry to break the news to you, but for myself, yes, I am as bad or worse than a kid in a toy store when it comes to Pinterest. Yes, I get lost also. It took me several hours one day to refind a pattern I had seen and wanted to do only to find out that the yarn needed for the project is no longer available. I've been looking for something similar. The yarn I think was close to a worsted weight in black, red and blue and I think a few other colors, like pink. It was absolutely gorgeous. I found the pattern, but not the yarn. Is this not gorgeous? Anybody have any ideas about where I can find the yarn for this project. Would love to make this beautiful scarf.


It IS very frustrating to find out a certain yarn for a project you want to make is no longer available. It is, also, hard to know what to substitute; especially if you're not sure what the yarn called for was really like. What was the yarn your pattern called for?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

alvadee said:


> knitting. Will have to seriously limit time on so I can do spring cleaning !


Are you Kidding?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

deskdoll said:


> I love it too, but haven't figured out how to access the patterns. Can someone help the dumb blond please? lol


u click on the pic and then click on it again -some have patterns and some dont


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## chellmers (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for replying. The project called for 270m light worsted (aran) yarn  Less than a 100g skein of Manos del Uruguay in Luisa was used in the project.

Any idea where I might be able to find this yarn or something similar?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have never gone on Pinterest, or twitter. or Facebook, or LinkedIn.... I spend about 10-15 minutes on KP and TRY to get on Ravelry once a month to check out their "new" patterns. 

I just don't have time for all that.... AND I think I enjoy knitting MORE than LOOKING at knitting! Lol. I am tempted to check it out, but I have a project I would much rather finish! Lol. Guess not. Enjoy! There are far worse things you could be spending time on, right?!


----------



## judymom53 (Feb 8, 2014)

Step one, get on Pintrest.... :lol:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I must be very thick because I don't seem to find any patterns just look at ones that I would like and get no further.

   


Pam


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

lavertera said:


> I think I must be very thick because I don't seem to find any patterns just look at ones that I would like and get no further.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


No I am not very sucessful either.


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

lavertera said:


> I think I must be very thick because I don't seem to find any patterns just look at ones that I would like and get no further. Pam


Maybe this will help:

1. When you're on a board and you see something you like, move your cursor to the picture. You will know you're right when the cursor changes to a + sign and the Pin It, Send and small heart signs suddenly pop up near the top of the picture. (It won't work if you're on the words at the bottom of the picture)
2. Click
3. A larger version of the small picture will come on the screen
4. Click on the larger picture 
5. Now you should be at the original site. Usually (I would say 90% of the time) this is all you'll need to find the pattern or information you saw originally. Sometimes not for a variety of reasons: it was an old post and is now not on-screen; you may need to scroll down to see what you want; it is on Flicker and is "just a picture", but if you look at the right side, sometimes you can find a link to the pattern; the site has changed and the information just isn't there anymore.


----------



## judymom53 (Feb 8, 2014)

Step 2 stay on pintrest...


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

JAAZ said:


> Maybe this will help:
> 
> 1. When you're on a board and you see something you like, move your cursor to the picture. You will know you're right when the cursor changes to a + sign and the Pin It, Send and small heart signs suddenly pop up near the top of the picture. (It won't work if you're on the words at the bottom of the picture)
> 2. Click
> ...


Thank you for that, just had me in a bit of a tizz, will try it later.

 

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

jemima said:


> No I am not very sucessful either.


Look at the following post Jaaz has explained things, worth a try.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

judymom53 said:


> Step 2 stay on pintrest...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Pam


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Gramma Bunny said:


> Oh good grief, I guess I had better not go on Pinterest because I have the same problem with this forum. I have such a good time looking at what everyone is making or has made that I don't have time to do all the sewing, knitting , and crocheting that I am doing. I really understand what you're feeling. If you find an acceptabale cure, please let me know.


Computer crash or power failure is the only (temporary) cure I have found


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> My computer crashed and I LOST all my Pins! I had flowers and gardens, Romanov Eggs, knitting, wedding cakes, room designs, birds, animals, landscapes, and I forgot how many more categories. I'm not sure how devastated I am right now and I don't know if I'll go through that whole process again.


OH, NO... Romanov eggs are on Pinterest. I'm doomed....


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never gone on Pinterest, or twitter. or Facebook, or LinkedIn.... I spend about 10-15 minutes on KP and TRY to get on Ravelry once a month to check out their "new" patterns.
> 
> I just don't have time for all that.... AND I think I enjoy knitting MORE than LOOKING at knitting! Lol. I am tempted to check it out, but I have a project I would much rather finish! Lol. Guess not. Enjoy! There are far worse things you could be spending time on, right?!


Don't go there, Amy...that way leads to madness


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I think I've unknowingly joined a 12-step program: 
1. Learn to crochet.
2. Buy yarn, crochet hooks, patterns, etc.
3. Find a good LYS.
4. Learn to knit.
5. Buy yarn, needles, stitch markers, patterns, etc.
6. Go on first Yarn Crawl, buy more yarn.
7. Go to Kid and Ewe, buy more yarn, patterns, etc. 
8. Buy storage bins to organize yarn stash.
9. Buy binders and plastic sleeves to organize patterns.
10. Discover Knitting Paradise.
11. Discover Pinterest.
12. Get off iPad and knit or crochet something....


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


Kathi11, I have limited time to spend on the computer. I am a 24/7 caregiver for my DH. I have to set a timer on many things. I love KP and I do enjoy Pinterest. Just set a timer. Every thing will still be there when you get back to it.
My knitting and crochet are in the evening, with DH, and an old movie.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I do the very same thing, takes up all of my time, then I'm too tired to make the things that I have printed up, such an addiction!

CeliaJ


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

My only problem with pinterest is that when I find a pattern that I really really like it's not in English


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I received this e-mail from Pinterest today on how to navigate their website. Here is the e-mail address, if it will work for you. It is a video. Hope it works.

"Pinterest" <[email protected]>


----------



## chellmers (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinterest is not hard to navigate or use. If you see a pattern that you like most anywhere, you can save it. Look for a little box in upper left hand side of the picture of your pattern. Click on it and it will take you to pinterest and allow you to either pin it to an existing board that you choose or you may create a new board and save it to that one. You can do the same thing inside pinterest. In pinterest, if you find a something you like, you may open it up by clicking on the title. If there is a pattern there, it will show up, or it might be a site where you have the purchase the pattern if you want it and sometimes it may take you to a page where you can download the pattern. If the pattern is there when you click on the title, you can right click on your mouse and choose the "save as" option. Some sites will allow you to select the desired verbiage/pattern and then do a copy and paste. There are quite a few options that can be used. Not all options will work on all web pages. You just have to play by trial and error.

You can also search for items on pinterest, but it is best to use general terms such as: crochet baby blankets or knit shawls. There are tons of free and for sale patterns available.

One other thing, if you are not familier, you can save items on pinterest from youtube as well, but not when you are actually watching that particular video. On youtube, generally you will see many other videos or tutorials down on the right hand side and below any video you may have up. If you find something you like, (sometimes hard to find or may be a little tricky clicking it) but usually you can find the same little "save" box in the upper left side of the picture of the item you want to save. It works the same as the others. Click on it and it will take you to your pinterest site and allow you to save it to whatever board you want it to go to. If it is not going to the right place, look for an upside down carat or upward pointing arrow, click on that and it will show you the rest of your boards and you may choose the one you want it to go to. By the same token, you may also delete pins that you don't want or are in the wrong place and if you experiment a bit you can also figure out how to move them from one board to another.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Pam1972 said:


> I've had to start setting a timer so I don't get "lost" on the site!!! I give myself 30 minutes and then I have to move on to my knitting!


We are almost neighbors!


----------



## Annemari (Jul 30, 2016)

Kathi11 said:


> I have a big problem with Pinterest. Once I get into it I just see pattern after pattern that I think I would love to make but which to do first? Then I don't have time to work on anything because I've spent so much time looking. I love that site, how about you?


I love Pinterest as well and have two accounts on there. The first one divided into chapters covers just about anything in life; although I steer clear of any ‘legal advice’ as laws vary from Country to Country. While the second is also divided into chapters and largely covers all kinds of craft work, plus some added extras. 
I only allow myself an hour on Pinterest every other day. Hope that helps.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I enjoy Pinterest. It makes me want to learn how to create new stitches.


----------

